# World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only!



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi there,

My name is *Daniel Panetz*. I am a sales manager at *Luxury Car Tuning*. We have specialized in parts, accessories and tuning for European cars for over 16 years now and we're the new forum sponsor here.

I am excited to start this new topic as we're going to launch the world's first EOS roof module any day now. I will be posting on this thread in the next few days with videos and more information about this awesome new product.

The initial batch we will be able to secure before Christmas for North America is pretty small and unfortunately the allocations we want to make available exclusively to forum users are going off "our" batch. As soon as i get the final allocation details i will be posting more information about the special offer and how to participate - so stay tuned as i suspect it won't be too many.

Here are some details about the roof module:
- features dual core processors
- allows you to open/close the roof up to 40mph (65kmh)
- has one touch comfort feature (no need to hold the button all the time)
- allows you to define whether you want the windows to stay down after you have opened the roof or not
- allows you to open and close the roof with the factory remote
- adds mirror parking aid (folding mirror for everyone)
- adds audible and visual signals whilst you reverse the car
- all features can be enabled/disabled/configured individually
- can be installed and removed without cutting wires! plug&play

So if you have questions, please feel free to contact me at any time.

Have a great day.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Sounds like an exiciting product that will address the desires of many forum readers.
When you say "available for the North American market", do you know if the module will be compatible with EOS for the Canadian market??








Kevin


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (just4fun)*

The module works with all currently available versions for the EOS.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Perfect, I'll be in touch in the spring when my EOS arrives.
Is this a dealer install module, or a simple plug and play replacement for an existing module?








Kevin


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Sounds like a great product and brings some nice features that are found standard in some convertibles (aka BMW, MINI, Porsche, etc.).


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (just4fun)*

@Kevin
The roof on the EOS is one of the most complicated roof systems on the market today. A simple replacement of the original controller would still not allow you to add all the mentioned features as this involves more than just 1 system. Our product assists the original roof controller as well as other systems to give you all these nice additional features.


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Daniel,
Is your module acceptable to our regular EOS warranty? It won't void anything will it?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

I am foaming at the mouth...tell us more, whatever you have! Is this something that a novice can install? What kind of price range are we looking at? How can you open the roof at 40MPH--won't the trunk rip off with wind drag?


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (flheat)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l-c-t.com* »_The roof on the EOS is one of the most complicated roof systems on the market today. A simple replacement of the original controller would still not allow you to add all the mentioned features as this involves more than just 1 system. Our product assists the original roof controller as well as other systems to give you all these nice additional features.


OK, that answers my question, after purchasing the product, you have to find someone knowledgable on the installation.
Any idea yet if dealerships will support this product (being non OEM)?
If installed by a dealer, will the warranty be valid??
Or is it too soon to know all this just yet?







Hmmmmm...


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (ladyof thelake)*

By definition just the mere installation of any aftermarkt product does not void the factory warranty (that is for the USA only - other countries might have different laws). However each dealership will interpret the manufacturers warranty differently within their given margin and if you get your roof damaged because you opened it at 40mph and the dealership is aware of that then it is most likely that they will void your warranty for this specific problem (as VWoA won't pay them). Just use some common sense here: everything you can do with the roof controller that you'd be able to do without it as well (just not automatic or via remote control for example) can not void your warranty. The roof controller does not in any way circumvent the security features, sensors or procedures implemented by the factory installed system with one exception: the factory speed limit of 0mph on the roof operation (however the procedure itself is still managed by the factory controller and its safety features during operation remain untouched).
In fact we do have a couple of VW dealerships who will actually offer this product to their customers - including installation.
So if you follow simple guidelines such as: do not pass other vehicles whilst you operate the roof, or do not use the roof if there is a strong wind/gust outside, always operate the roof on straight and more or less leveled roads only, and so on, you should have no trouble with the roof at all.
We have tested the roof many hundred times at 30-40mph on our car here in NA and some of our other engineers in germany and austria did the same without any problems so far. Even though the limit is at 40mph we strongly recommend to operate the roof as slow as possible - most engineers have found something around 30mph to be reasonable and more than sufficient on everyday use.
And keep in mind: you can set/store the speed limit yourself. so if you just want 15mph, well then you can set the limit at 15mph. In addition the module can be deactivated - it will then behave like it is not installed at all. The module itself can not be detected with the VW testing equipment no matter whether it is switched ON or OFF as it fully integrates with the existing electronics.
Installation will take some time (about 1 hr). it is plug and play and can be done without any specific knowledge. It is not difficult, it just takes time to access the connectors needed - the electrical installation maybe takes 5-10 minutes. getting there about 25 if you have never done it before


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_If installed by a dealer, will the warranty be valid??

After asking this I read Dan's next post, and I guess I already knew the answer. In Canada it is the same as the US, simply installing an aftermareket accessory of any kind does not void warranty.
However, most manufactures will use aftermarket installations as a handy excuse not to honor warranties if they think they can get away with it.
The onus is on them to prove the aftermarket installation resulted in the problem or damage, but often they will fight it and try to make you prove it didn't.
Bottom line, if your dealership will install the aftermarket product, and you continue to use him for service, you are a lot less likely to run into difficulty with warranty claims. In my experience.








Kevin


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Wow, this roof module sounds really great! Do you know what the price is going to be or a rough estimate? thanks!


----------



## dqcvdtpda (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (TheEosgirl)*

From: http://www.l-c-t.com/LCT/acata....html
EOS roof control module 
From the inventors of the first VARIO ROOF CONTROL MODULE comes the all new and world's first VARIO-PLUS-CONTROL-MODULE for the VOLKSWAGEN EOS, featuring functions you won't find anywhere else thanks to its patented technology. If installed it offers:
- the smallest and most powerful solution available
- open the roof while driving (up to 31 mp/h or 50 km/h)
- open or close the roof by holding the button for 1 sec.(*)
- open or close the roof with the factory key RF-remote control(*)
This works with all VOLKSWAGEN EOS! The module is plug&play, usually installed within 1 hour. Comes with a 2 years warranty.
*) All functions can be enabled or disabled seperately


Price: $399.00


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (dqcvdtpda)*

I wonder what the difference is between this and the PRO for $499--see questions below?
- the smallest and most powerful solution available
- features AUTO RESUME PLUS (****WHAT IS THIS????****)
- fully configurable via our on dash menu: with easy to understand clear text!!
- open the roof while driving (up to 40 mp/h or 65 km/h)
- one-touch open or close the roof (by holding the button for 1 sec.)(*)
- open or close the roof with the factory key RF-remote control(*)
- flashing the hazard lights or sounding the horn while reversing(*)
- mirror park assist(*) (*****DO THE MIRRORS TURN DOWN WHEN BACKING UP AND FOLD IN WHEN PARKED?******)
This works with all VOLKSWAGEN EOS! The module is plug&play, usually installed within 1 hour. Comes with a 5 years warranty.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (flheat)*

Eh. They both seem like they're about $200 more than they ought to be. You can get the regular 1-touch module for $125, and all those add is not having to be stopped when it is activated and key-remote activation.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (flheat)*

Auto-Resume plus means that: if you exceed the stored speed limit (which you can set by yourself) the roof will stop rather than abort its operation. once you drop below the stored speed limit again, it will automatically resume from where it paused before until it has finished the operation.
Park assist flips down the right side mirror whilst you reverse so you can see the curb - this option is available on the EOS by factory only if you have memory seats. With the module it is available to everyone.
Product descriptions on the webstore are currently PLACEHOLDERS only. As mentioned before the product has not yet been released so they are all subject to change.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l-c-t.com* »_Park assist flips down the right side mirror whilst you reverse so you can see the curb - this option is available on the EOS by factory only if you have memory seats. With the module it is available to everyone.


Sooooo.... what is the possibility of adding back in the memory seat function? I'm 6'2, the wife is 5' 2" My knees would really like it


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Sooooo.... what is the possibility of adding back in the memory seat function? I'm 6'2, the wife is 5' 2" My knees would really like it









That is a good question indeed;-) i will ask the engineers tomorrow - if there is a way(technically speaking), they can do it for sure.


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

Okay--I want one--what do I do?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (muggo11)*

Ok, I am VERY interested as well. But I have several questions needed to be answered before proceeding to the purchase.
1. I was wondering if this roof module can be uninstalled once after being installed. (back to factory settings since my EOS is a leased vehicle).
2. I have no knowledge about tuning/modify auto AT ALL. I don't even know how to do the oil change. (hehe). Will specific manual/installation guide included to the purchase?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_Ok, I am VERY interested as well. But I have several questions needed to be answered before proceeding to the purchase.
1. I was wondering if this roof module can be uninstalled once after being installed. (back to factory settings since my EOS is a leased vehicle).
2. I have no knowledge about tuning/modify auto AT ALL. I don't even know how to do the oil change. (hehe). Will specific manual/installation guide included to the purchase?


you can not purchase it yet! please read the other posts on this thread. More details will be released in the next few days as i get them.
You can remove the module at any time without anyone ever knowing it was installed at all. As mentioned before: the installation is very easy - no specific knowledge is needed.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (l-c-t.com)*

Alright, just give us a heads up when we can purchase it. I am excited with the idea of all those features. Thanks for the fast response.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l-c-t.com* »_
That is a good question indeed;-) i will ask the engineers tomorrow - if there is a way(technically speaking), they can do it for sure.

If you do find a way to restore the memory seat functions, the New Jetta owners (MK V) would be very interested...


_Modified by owr084 at 9:50 AM 11-13-2006_


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

I am very interested in your module. How does it add "mirror parking aid for everyone" when North American cars do not have power folding mirrors?
I would be very interested in adding right hand mirror tilt down when reverse is engaged with auto restore to normal position when the car is taken out of reverse.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l-c-t.com* »_As mentioned before the product has not yet been released ...

When do you foresee that all development will be completed, and the final product (with production software) will ship?
Michael


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (PanEuropean)*

the development has been completed already. as mentioned before i am waiting for shipment allocation numbers (with regards to qty's available before christmas). as soon as i have them i can give you more details as to how many units will be available on a special forum discount this year.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Daniel, Can you also check if they are able to override the Navigation "ACCEPT" screen everytime the car is started?


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (flheat)*

to get that nag screen removed the NAV unit's software has to be modified. Not sure if that can be just coded.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

So far very nice advertisement and some neat promises about what the product can do - or not. Based on what you wrote and what your product is supposed to do I assume it's an add on module that plugs in somewhere in the cars electronic and starts sending or suppressing messages on the CAN of the car. Technically we've seen similar products in the past where the installation did not void the warranty, but the problems the owners had with that were not covered once the dealers found out what caused the trouble.
Daniel, I know this question might sound a bit rude but could you post some more details about the technical background - for example an installation manual would be nice to see.
P.S.: Some of the mentioned "features" are simple control module coding changes and I guess the community already knows that (we've shown some of them with the Eos in our booth at AAPEX/SEMA 2 weeks ago). The nav coding doesn't solve the "accept" issue, so as Daniel said that requires some deeper digging.


_Modified by Theresias at 3:57 AM 11-14-2006_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Will it be infrared or radio operated wih regard to the remote feature? You mentioned the roof could be remote activated with the factory key. What is the maximum distance from the vehicle that the remote will activate and does it require a line of sight connection between the key and a sensor?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_...The nav coding doesn't solve the "accept" issue, so as Daniel said that requires some deeper digging.

Quite lengthy investigation into possible ways to disable the 'accept' screen on the Phaeton nav system led to the discovery that there are two different part numbers used for Phaeton nav systems - one for North America, and one for the rest of the world (ROW). Because the 'accept' screen logic was buried deep in the programming of the North American unit, it was impossible to overcome by simple programming changes.
The Touareg, on the other hand, uses the same nav display unit worldwide. So, just changing the 'country of operation' setting (typically found in the instrument cluster controller, controller 17) away from USA or Canada and to Europe got rid of the accept screen. Mind you, that also kissed off AM radio reception, because the unit then switched over to 9 kHz AM channel spacing (the European standard), instead of 10 kHz AM channel spacing (the North American standard).
Michael


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Will it be infrared or radio operated wih regard to the remote feature? You mentioned the roof could be remote activated with the factory key. What is the maximum distance from the vehicle that the remote will activate and does it require a line of sight connection between the key and a sensor?

The standard remote operates at 315 MHz (NAR) and 433.92 MHz (RoW) and has a range between 20-80 m mostly depending on the area you are in and other interfering signals. So it's not infrared and does not require a line of sight.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
P.S.: Some of the mentioned "features" are simple control module coding changes and I guess the community already knows that (we've shown some of them with the Eos in our booth at AAPEX/SEMA 2 weeks ago). 

Could you maybe expand on this in a new thread? I looked on the website and couldn't find anything...


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (northvw)*

As it uses the factory key the remote operation is RF, therefore the maximum distance between the car and you can be as far as it is to lock/unlock the doors (because you use the same remote).


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Just found this link: EOS Roof Module.
I have to say a few things here about either of these modules:
(1) The EOS is an extremely complicated roof. As much as I would love to be able to put roof up & down via remote, I want to know more first about how this module goes about accomplishing this task.
(2) I would *HIGHLY* recommend against operating the roof whilst moving. Or, at the least, set the operating speed limit to something like 10 mph so you can start moving the top as you come to a stop and/or finish operation as you pull away from a stop. Operating the top while in motion, given the intricate nature of its workings, just makes me want to cringe. And, while I don't know for sure, I'm reasonably confident the control module stores incidents where top operation was halted due to motion commencing, so the service department would be able to find if the top was operated while in motion.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (chrisj428)*

the factory roof controller does not store any information about halted operations at all. The roof operation has been tested up to 40mph - as advised in an earlier post here, it is recommended to operate the roof at the slowest speed possible - our engineers found something around 30mph to be reasonable and practical during everyday operation.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

I would be more concerned about the trunk lid rather than the roof. I would think that the open lid would create significant wind resistance at 30-40 MPH. That said, it makes sense to be able to move the car at some moderate speed while the roof is operating. I will be interested to learn more about the new roof control module.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (ATLeos)*

if you look carefully at the trunk as well as the hinges you will notice that wind won't be a problem there as there is enough room for the air to move and the construction is very sturdy.
The wind creates almost no drag on the roof itself, if you open/close it whilst driving due to the design of the roof (sandwich).


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_Could you maybe expand on this in a new thread?

Michael (PanEuropean) plans to set up some introductory pages for the Eos forum, so we'll put this information/links in there too.

_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_I'm reasonably confident the control module stores incidents where top operation was halted due to motion commencing, so the service department would be able to find if the top was operated while in motion.

Correct, current control modules store freeze frame data, which usually includes date, time and often the current vehicle speed. Besides that I absolutely agree and won't suggest operating the roof at any speed higher than 10 mph. The roof itself is very sophisticated but it's easy to twist and once this happens you are screwed. Webasto had a tough time with making the roof ready for the market, which is also why the product introduction got delayed by 6 month in Europe.

_Quote, originally posted by *l-c-t.com* »_the factory roof controller does not store any information about halted operations at all.

Are you really sure about that?

_Quote, originally posted by *l-c-t.com* »_if you look carefully at the trunk as well as the hinges you will notice that wind won't be a problem there as there is enough room for the air to move and the construction is very sturdy.

Indeed, the wind might not be an issue, however while opening the trunk in a roof operation process, the tail lights are probably being covered and those driving behind won't be able to see turn and brake signals which is of course an unsafe driving situation. Also please keep in mind that the optional wind blocker/stopper requires a manual operation by the driver when closing/opening the roof.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (Theresias)*

So the module allows operation of the roof up to 40 mph, that doesn't mean that you have to open the roof at those speeds. FWIW, there are a few convertibles on the market that allow the operation of the roof up to 31 mph, Porsche being one of them.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_So the module allows operation of the roof up to 40 mph, that doesn't mean that you have to open the roof at those speeds. FWIW, there are a few convertibles on the market that allow the operation of the roof up to 31 mph, Porsche being one of them.

And then there are some where doing that would be like opening a speed brake on a jet fighter. Ever seen a 59 Ford Retractible in operation - truly impressive given its massive size. The trunk is hinged at the rear, not the front and it goes vertical during the operation.
One time a friend and I were out in her's and she decided to put the top down at a light in front of a Porsche dealership. You should have seen all the salesmen inside come running to the window to watch.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (Theresias)*

100% sure. all the roof controller stores are DTC's - that means if it has detected a fault. a simple halt of the operation does not store any DTC's or freeze frames at all. It also does not store data at to what speed you have opened it or what angle the car was in at that time and so on.
Webasto didn't have problems with the roof itself or its operation. it was the rubber seals which didn't work as they are supposed to do! The roof is not really that much different from previous designs when it comes to the realization. the only difference is the power sunroof which required an additional motor inside the second element and a different control unit.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (Pelican18TQA4)*

EXACTLY!
Actually there are many systems which allow opening at a speed of around 20-30mph - Porsche having one of them. The Porsche roof is tested by the manufacturer up to 60kmh which is why this feature can be enabled through coding - not offering it to the public doesn't mean it is not working or unsafe. A manufacturer has to consider many reasons for providing or not providing such a feature. For example the SLK is able to open/close the roof at 30kmh - that is if you happen to have a Japanese version - all others get 8kmh.
Nobody advised you to go street racing whilst you open the roof (or close it for that matter).
USE your common sense: the feature is there, one can use it. We have tested it at 40mph many hundred times (and the roof is still working). It is totally clear to anyone who has a drivers license that he/she should avoid any action in traffic which might put others in danger! right? 
So if someone is tailgating you, then of course you would not want to open the roof whilst driving. right? The same might be the case in busy traffic situations.
But what about an empty road... nobody in front of you and nobody behind? why shouldn't you be able to open the roof at a decent speed in this situation?
And once again: NOBODY is forcing you to do so at 40mph! You can set the speed limit or you can simply stay below it - when i last time checked my car i was under the impression that i control the throttle and therefore the speed i am driving at.
All this module does is that it adds the features. Those features have been tested many hundred times. As mentioned before the module does not alter or control the roof operation itself. the factory module handles all this and therefore all the safety features are still in place.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (flheat)*

As promised, the first videos are up. some more will follow this week (use the link on my signature to watch them).
We also got the final allocation numbers for this year. we will be getting 200 modules from which are pre-ordered around 100 already. I will put the discount coupon code as well as the description and available qty's to forum members online by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Add me.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (northvw)*

Very nice! When I eventually get an Eos I'll be sure to pick up one of these modules.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (northvw)*

posted some more videos


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

The videos do a nice job of showing the additional features your module offers.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

I would think the ability to close or open the top while moving would be most helpfull when you are at a traffic light and the light changes before you are done opening or closing the top. So in that case you probably would be finished before you hit 20mph if you don't accelerate quickly. 
You probably would have someone behind you though







So if the person in front of you stops short and and the person behind you is both gawking at your convertable top operation and not able to see your brake lights then that might put you at some risk...probably not that high a risk if you aren't accelerating that quickly though.
Of course that doesn't mean this isn't a great product, the product only put this at YOUR discretion, not vw's!


----------



## douceurVW (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

I am v. interested. Please let me know where I can order this from?
Thanks.
Rick


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (douceurVW)*

We will be posting order details later today. as a forum member you can benefit from our special forum deal. come back in a few hours for more details.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (justme97)*

true.
but isn't driving itself always at the discretion of the driver? So driving responsibly does probably include not opening the roof in situations where you might feel it is dangerous more to others than it would be to you. Then again... that doesn't just start or stop by opening the roof.
The one behind you probably would notice anyways what you are up to and if the one in front stops short and you are unable to stop safely (keeping in mind that you are opening the roof) well then you probably didn't keep a safe distance towards him/her


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

As mentioned before, forum members only, the special discount for the EOS ROOF CONTROL MODULE:
As we only have very limited supply this year we will be offering 20 modules at $150 off the standard price plus we will waive the (US)ground shipping. That's a total $158 cheaper.
The offer is limited to 20 modules or until Nov. the 30th. 2006 - whatever comes first. once they are gone, they are gone for this year and the coupon will automatically expire.
To get your module (Limit 1 per customer!):
--------------------------------------------------
visit: http://www.l-c-t.com/LCT/acata....html 
add the item to the shopping cart.
go to checkout and enter the coupon code: vwvortexTgf65
Enter your address details as well as your FORUM Member name (following page) - We ship worldwide, shipping will be calculated automatically based on the destination.
complete the checkout and you are all set.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Daniel, we've got a couple of people interested here in Germany - only 2 questions are left at the moment.
#1 Do you ship to Germany?
#2 What do you know about the Eos roof pinch protection? Maybe you could put another video online demonstrating if it works or not.
*edit*

_Quote, originally posted by *l-c-t.com* »_Webasto didn't have problems with the roof itself or its operation. it was the rubber seals which didn't work as they are supposed to do!

Interesting comment, the official unofficial sources stated definitely problems with the roof operations and mechanics. This statement is also covered by German auto magazines.


_Modified by Theresias at 7:51 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Riiiiiight. 
So after you added $50 to the price and removed the cheaper of the two modules, you took a hundred fifty dollars off. Which makes it still $266 more than the other roof module that's available.
Good luck with that.








Giles

_Quote, originally posted by *l-c-t.com* »_As mentioned before, forum members only, the special discount for the EOS ROOF CONTROL MODULE:
As we only have very limited supply this year we will be offering 20 modules at $150 off the standard price plus we will waive the (US)ground shipping. That's a total $158 cheaper.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (gilesrulz)*

That is not correct. the information you found was preliminary and just a placeholder. it did not contain all features offered now as it was not final.
And: there is no such product as you mention! The only product available is a ONE TOUCH module. And that is not a roof module.
What we offer is different in so many ways.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Well if you're claiming your roof module has $425 worth of additional features, we're going to have a difference of opinion on that point.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

How about some detailed installation instructions so that we can determine If we would like to preform the installation ourselves. I am tempted to purchase, but I need to feel comfortable that I could perform the install. So please show me how easy it is to plug in, and I just might buy one.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_Well if you're claiming your roof module has $425 worth of additional features, we're going to have a difference of opinion on that point.

Actually, it is $399.99 to our neck of the woods. And when you price out the functionality, it is "reasonable." Just the ability to open the roof from inside the car by just touching the switch and not holding it will cost you $125+ and it still does not allow you to open the roof while moving. http://vw.oempl.us/product_inf...02703
If you look at the equivalent controller for a Mercedes, this is a deal...


_Modified by owr084 at 1:16 PM 11-17-2006_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Actually, it is $399.99 to our neck of the woods. And when you price out the functionality, it is "reasonable." Just the ability to open the roof from inside the car by just touching the switch and not holding it will cost you $125+ http://vw.oempl.us/product_inf...02703
And if you look at the equivalent controller for a Mercedes, this is a deal...

I know about the options, and I disagree. 
First, unless you're one of the 20 to get the discount, which I'm guessing has already expired since the cheaper module is back up on the site, the price is $549. But even with the discount it was $266 more than the one-touch module, which when you consider that vag-com can accomplish many of these same features is still not a good deal, since a vag-com will only cost you $250 and has far greater functionality.
Second, The $399 version that was recently returned to the site only gets you the ability to have the car moving while you open the top (over the $125 version). $175 to get that function is by no means a bargain.
Lastly, I would refute the implication that comparing the cost of a Volkswagen part (after-market or otherwise) to a Mercedes part is at all useful.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Actually, it is $399.99 to our neck of the woods. And when you price out the functionality, it is "reasonable." 
If you look at the equivalent controller for a Mercedes, this is a deal..

I agree with you (i have to anyways! LOL) but you are right. the price is reasonable.
This product was developed in over 1000 engineering hours - last time i checked, our engineers did not cost us less just because they were working on a VW rather than a Porsche - their payroll is always the same. 
Almost all core features ARE NOT available via simple coding - if it would be that simple we wouldn't have developed such a product in the first place.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*


_Quote »_Some of the mentioned "features" are simple control module coding changes and I guess the community already knows that (we've shown some of them with the Eos in our booth at AAPEX/SEMA 2 weeks ago).


----------



## pirli (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

I am very happy to find the Eos roof module,







I exchanged my slk for an eos (because i needed a bit more space;-)) - i had one of their first generation modules installed, back in early 2005. at this time i paid $600 plus installation and i only was able to open close with the remote control and when driving. At that time it was a good deal. today they offer better modules for less money, but i think that's just how life is.
You see this everywhere. If you today buy a computer for $2000 then the same computer will be only $1200 in 6 months.... that's just how it works with the economy of scale.
So i think it is not fair to claim that this is not a good deal. from my point of view it is and i am glad i found the forum and had the chance to order one at a discount.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (pirli)*

ahhh
a returning customer! Thanks.
Are you martin from Miami? the one with the black slk55amg and the chromed AMG rims with grey lips?


----------



## pirli (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Yes I am, very nice to make deal with you again.








thank you!
Martin


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_ But even with the discount it was $266 more than the one-touch module, which when you consider that vag-com can accomplish many of these same features is still not a good deal, since a vag-com will only cost you $250 and has far greater functionality.


VAG-COM does not/cannot unlock the features. 
What you need is an older VAG-COM type cable and a bootleg copy of VDS-Pro. And doing it that way is definitely hit or miss as to which block to change. Also, if VW never programmed the capability into the system, you can't unlock something that does not exist. I do not recall any market (Europe, UK, Australia, NA, etc) receiving Eoses capable of using the remote to drop the top or the ability to drop it while rolling.
Richard
And yes, my Eos arrives in Jan/Feb, but my controller is already on order.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (owr084)*

Nice, couldn't have said it any better!
as you said: tampering with the internal settings of the controller will never give you all the features as they are simply not there in the first place. Also it will never allow you to make changes or adjustments "on-the-fly" such as changing the speed limiter or AUTO-RESUME or whatever additional function has been implemented.


----------



## douceurVW (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Daniel, 
Thanks for the info.
I just placed my order for the roof module. I look forward to receiving it!
Rick


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (ATLeos)*

added another video


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Daniel, sadly you did not answer my questions...

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_#1 Do you ship to Germany?
#2 What do you know about the Eos roof pinch protection? Maybe you could put another video online demonstrating if it works or not.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

as for you first question: read my previous post with regards to the special offer.
As for the pinch protection: the EOS roof itself does not have a pinch protection - as i have said many times before now: the safety features the ROOF offers are not altered in any way! That also means that certainly a feature which is not there in the first place can not be there afterwards. The roof does not have a pinch protection before the installation and certainly not afterwards as it simply lacks the needed sensors to start with. In addition it is virtually impossible to reliably detect a foreign object between the roof components on a hydraulically operated system, especially if it is something as fragile as a hand for example (we're talking about 10-15 pounds of pressure on a small area - enough to break a grown mans hand like a knife cuts through butter!). That is why all our systems feature one touch cancellation. if during opening/closing the roof you feel that you have to stop the operation you simply hit the interior roof button in either direction (or the remote control during the remote function).
The SUNROOF however does have a pinch protection which is not altered or modified in any way.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (l-c-t.com)*

Daniel
Dont' suppose you exhibity at the SF autoshow are you ?


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Daniel
Dont' suppose you exhibity at the SF autoshow are you ?

unfortunately not.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

i would like to thank all of those who have participated in our special introductory offer. With about 10 days to go we now only have 5 coupons left.
As a special we will be adding a new feature to all those modules on order and the ones which will be ordered through the introductory forum coupon - FREE OF CHARGE:
If there is an obstruction behind your car when you leave it (let's say you
parked it in your garage) the remote open/close function is automatically
disabled to prevent accidental roof operation and damage to the car (or
whatever is behind it) - this feature requires the factory PDC to be
installed.
This option is available exclusively to forum members through this special offer only. It is NOT ADVERTISED and will be not available to the "public" for the time being.
Thanks again for all your feedback and please IM me if you have more ideas on what you would like to see in future models.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l-c-t.com* »_i would like to thank all of those who have participated in our special introductory offer. With about 10 days to go we now only have 5 coupons left.
As a special we will be adding a new feature to all those modules on order and the ones which will be ordered through the introductory forum coupon - FREE OF CHARGE:
If there is an obstruction behind your car when you leave it (let's say you
parked it in your garage) the remote open/close function is automatically
disabled to prevent accidental roof operation and damage to the car (or
whatever is behind it) - this feature requires the factory PDC to be
installed.
This option is available exclusively to forum members through this special offer only. It is NOT ADVERTISED and will be not available to the "public" for the time being.
Thanks again for all your feedback and please IM me if you have more ideas on what you would like to see in future models. 


With all the additions you have made to the box in the last few days, can you post a complete list of all the functions here? Also, what will be your policy on upgrading the box (i.e., after installing it, you decide to bring out a new feature we want)? Or can the box be flashed using a PC?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (owr084)*

Not sure if this is already posted, but youtube has a video of a remote roof operation, as well as a couple other EOS videos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbt5cBfSr1I


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
With all the additions you have made to the box in the last few days, can you post a complete list of all the functions here? Also, what will be your policy on upgrading the box (i.e., after installing it, you decide to bring out a new feature we want)? Or can the box be flashed using a PC?

please read the first post on this thread and add the latest announcement feature and then you have them all.
The module can be upgraded and there will be an exclusive upgrade program available to forum members only.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

videos page has been updated


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

*EOS Roof Module... ?*

Has anyone bought this yet? Experiences?
It says they're sold out of the basic... even though I would buy pro...
Just afraid something will go wrong... :-\
I doubt i would open/close the roof while moving...but the one touch open/close is nice, along with the mirror adjust and some other features....
ideas? thoughts? kind of scary..an aftermarket module ALREADY for the EOS...








An AM module that hooks into the computer of the car... scary?


----------



## pirli (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS Roof Module... ? (passat06boi)*

I have my module on order and it is supposed to arrive later this week.
I can tell you though from my past experience with a module they offer for the SLK (my previous car) - it all worked great. Even the opening / closing with the remote or when i was driving. Never had an issue with the roof. It looks like they put a lot of effort into their products with regards to testing and safety.
I can only assume that the product for the EOS will work without problems as well.

better you look for this post with more details about it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
maybe you can still get the discount they offer to forum members?


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

ok, ok, ok.
Your module looks nice (a bit overpriced at the moment, but early adopters have to pay for lazzy ones), I'm of course interested (only with coupon, apparently still available, but I didn't go to check out page) so here are my questions/remarks :
1. You definitely assure it goes to any eos version, even an european one (2.0 TFSI DSG with an already loaded electronic modification of the CAN because of the original Webasto parking heater that will come with my EOS) ?
2. Where is the "seat memory" function displayed in the video page, but without video ... (you also said in this post that for the reverse mirror functionnality you provide, you could only have it (without your module) when you have the memory seats option ... but there is no such option on the EOS, even in Europe and even more in Germany) ?
3. The PDC functionnality you talk about for the members ... at least for Europe : it comes standard when you have this PDC option : when you try to take the roof off (in a garage, in the city or in the forest







), the central controller ask to PDC if there is sufficient space behind the trunk to let the top goes down.
4. As far as I don't have mine yet, so I don't have any user's manual : what about the battery ? Don't you need to let the engine ON to put the top up or down ? For the RENAULT Megane CC, you can only play with the roof when engine is ON. So what about the EOS ?
Thanks a lot in advance,
Bougy from Belgium


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

To address your concern about top operation with Engine not running, this is not an issue, Top operates with engine running or not.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_...Top operates with engine running or not...

I will give you a suggestion that the Phaeton gang learned the hard way, from the world famous "School of Hard Knocks" - that is to do your best to not put too many electrical demands on the car when the engine is not running. In other words, if it's a hot day, and you want to put the roof down before you climb into the 300°F cabin of the Eos you parked in the sunlight 8 hours ago, sure, put the roof down first, and after the thing has cooled off a bit, get in and start the engine.
But, as a matter of normal practice, try to start the engine first before operating the roof, especially if you plan to operate it more than once - as might be the case when you are showing the car to friends. If the battery gets 'somewhat' depleted, the roof will still operate, but you can inadvertently generate fault codes in other electronic controllers in the car that may be more sensitive to low voltage conditions than the roof controller is.
Trust me on this one - we learned this lesson the hard way with the Phaeton. Not to suggest there is anything wrong with a Phaeton, all modern cars are much the same - if you feed a controller low voltage, sometimes it gets cranky, and then it won't perform well, or it will generate a spurious fault code.
Michael


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thank you Michael,
I saw you were online (it's 1:40 am here), I was hoping you post some coments about my concerns for the roof module. I'm pretty sure you have strong ideas on each of them ... Don't you ?
Read you soon (always a pleasure !!!),
Bougy


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (bougy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bougy* »_here are my questions/remarks :
1. You definitely assure it goes to any eos version, even an european one (2.0 TFSI DSG with an already loaded electronic modification of the CAN because of the original Webasto parking heater that will come with my EOS) ?
2. Where is the "seat memory" function displayed in the video page, but without video ... (you also said in this post that for the reverse mirror functionnality you provide, you could only have it (without your module) when you have the memory seats option ... but there is no such option on the EOS, even in Europe and even more in Germany) ?
3. The PDC functionnality you talk about for the members ... at least for Europe : it comes standard when you have this PDC option : when you try to take the roof off (in a garage, in the city or in the forest







), the central controller ask to PDC if there is sufficient space behind the trunk to let the top goes down.
4. As far as I don't have mine yet, so I don't have any user's manual : what about the battery ? Don't you need to let the engine ON to put the top up or down ? For the RENAULT Megane CC, you can only play with the roof when engine is ON. So what about the EOS ?


welcome to the forum!
1) as mentioned on this thread many times before: it seamlessly integrates with the factory systems - i don't see what the roof controller has to do with the parking heater!
2) the seat memory is currently NOT available and a release date has not yet been determined. The factory seat memory is optionally available in various markets (according to VW - i personally haven't seen any yet).
3) the pdc monitors the rear of the car whilst you are INSIDE the car and operating the roof with the internal button. This feature is not available if you open/close the roof with the remote (as this feature itself is not available at all).
4) as with all electronics inside the car: if you play, you pay! try listening to the radio for 4 hours with ignition on. car will most likely not start. If you open and close the roof - lets say just once - it won't do any harm. of course, if you "play" with it (and the question is: is the roof something one should "play" with in the first place) you will most likely drain the battery pretty soon. If this is what you want: go inside the car, start the engine and "play" - this feature is in no way meant to be used as a game.
i honestly can't tell you whether coupons are still available or not. last time i checked it was only 1 left but that was a few hours ago.


----------



## Rodriguw (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

Daniel from L-T-C.COM,
Your product sounds amazing and I would like to place an order right this moment, however I am hesitant on placing an order where your website does not have an office address or phone number where I can reach someone for support or questions. Can you please provide us with this information.
In addition, can you also add the installation manual on this Forum. 

Thank you,


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l-c-t.com* »_
welcome to the forum!
1) as mentioned on this thread many times before: it seamlessly integrates with the factory systems - i don't see what the roof controller has to do with the parking heater!
2) the seat memory is currently NOT available and a release date has not yet been determined. The factory seat memory is optionally available in various markets (according to VW - i personally haven't seen any yet).
3) the pdc monitors the rear of the car whilst you are INSIDE the car and operating the roof with the internal button. This feature is not available if you open/close the roof with the remote (as this feature itself is not available at all).
4) as with all electronics inside the car: if you play, you pay! try listening to the radio for 4 hours with ignition on. car will most likely not start. If you open and close the roof - lets say just once - it won't do any harm. of course, if you "play" with it (and the question is: is the roof something one should "play" with in the first place) you will most likely drain the battery pretty soon. If this is what you want: go inside the car, start the engine and "play" - this feature is in no way meant to be used as a game.
i honestly can't tell you whether coupons are still available or not. last time i checked it was only 1 left but that was a few hours ago.

Hello Daniel and thank you for your answers "father to kid" like :
1) Well "it" (Webasto add on) has certainly the same level or even more Modification in the central unit as yours do have with the funny blinkers thing and the park aid when reversing (the webasto acts on the climate controller inside ...). By the way, I don't see what a park aid (the mirror stuff) is doing in a so called "roof module" so please no "god like" answer about my question with webasto.
2) It's not available in Europe, may I remind that they are build here and EVEN in GERMANY (you know, the VW land) that doesn't exist. So if you don't know, please don't try to force us to believe you know and you will put this feature in your roof-mirror-blinker-seat memory kit.
3) I am an IT Developper so the IF THEN ELSE should work here : 
IF action "open roof" asked 
THEN IF PDC option in the car 
THEN IF space enough
open the roof
ELSE let it closed
ELSE open it and pray
ELSE let it closed
You see the action "open roof" asked can be asked by the button in the car or via the remote controller (with a special sequence AFAIK), I don't think you have 35 different ways or instructions available in the controller to start the open roof sequence ...

4) Did I mention I want to replace my Sony PSP with a 58.000 us$ EOS and play with the roof the whole day long ? I don't think so, so please don't speak to me as if I was a 6 years old boy or 55 IQ loaded guy.
Of course you know exactly how much coupons you still have ... and as it takes longer than previously thought to sell just 20 you already ask in the forum what else we want to be loaded to make the box worth 500 $, but nice idea anyway.
But we still don't know how to upgrade the module in the future (for European customers it MIGHT have an importance, just like my question 1 ... you see) and where to install it (25 minutes to access the place, well do we have to unmount a bumper and ask a kid with smaller hands to access the hidden place ?).
As you are in business you shouldn't reply that way to us when we just want to know where we go with that kind of MOD on a 58.000 $ toy (that the price I'll pay here for mine).
Bougy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (bougy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bougy* »_...I was hoping you post some comments about my concerns for the roof module. 

Hi Bougy:
The aftermarket roof module product is new, and the manufacturer (LCT) has indicated that they are still developing and refining it. So, it would be kind of pointless for me to express any comments at this stage of the game - because I don't have any factual knowledge to base my comments on. Sure, I'm a technical kind of guy, but I prefer to only make posts when I can base my comments on factual knowledge, or in the case of troubleshooting discussions such as the window closing discussion, base my comments on factual observations that other members have posted.
I am of course quite curious about this product, but I think it would be more professional if I waited until I actually saw the product in person, installed in a car and operating, before I say anything about it.
If you have concerns or questions, it is fine to raise your concerns or questions with the vendor, but let's do our very best to keep things polite and friendly. One of the disadvantages of a text-only communications medium such as an internet forum is that because we cannot see the other person (their facial expression, their smile, or hear their tone of voice), we need to be extra-careful to not write posts in a manner that could be (even accidentally) interpreted as being 'confrontational'.
My guess is that the vendor (LCT) is currently focusing most of their efforts on getting the module for the North American specification vehicles ready for release, simply because they are a North American vendor. We all know there are some electronic differences between the European and North American VWs - any model, whether it is a Golf, an Eos, or a Phaeton. So, it might be best to just wait a bit, until the vendor has finished testing and started to ship the North American version of the controller.
Heck, if I remember correctly what winter is like in Brussels, you won't really need to have all those roof-opening features until springtime anyway.







So, there is no reason to rush things.
Best wishes, Michael


----------



## meggers (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (l-c-t.com)*

I received my module today! I won't have time until the weekend to install it but once I have it working I will post more details.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (meggers)*

Not isinuating that I'm a coward, but I'll let some of you other owners try this out before I shell out my hard earned cash.
Sounds fantastic, hope it works as well as it looks. I know I looked at a Saab that you could get with the remote up/down as a factory fitted only option. It would have been a definate for me.
Can't wait for the regulars who've ordered it to get it fitted and get the reviews rolling....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (meggers)*

Mark:
Do you want some help installing it? I am in Zurich at the moment, and I have a diagnostic scan tool with me. Let me know... it's an easy drive to Munich.
Also: When you do post pictures, a user report, etc, *please start a new thread!* This thread is getting too long to be of use to people who are interested in how the aftermarket controller works (as opposed to people who were interested in buying one at the original, discounted price). Once we get a new thread going with owner reports, I think I will ask LTC for their permission to lock this one up.
Michael


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (meggers)*

As offered to others before: if you have trouble installing it, IM me and i will be more than happy to help wherever i can.


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Mark:
I am in Zurich at the moment, and I have a diagnostic scan tool with me. Let me know... it's an easy drive to Munich.
Michael

Michael,
the module is plug&play. no need for any diagnostic tool or coding


----------



## Rodriguw (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (Rodriguw)*

Daniel,
I really don't understand why there is so much secrecy about disclossing L-T-C's address and phone number?! Even further the installation manual for this amazing gizmo?
After you IM me, I asked this question several times without a response. What's going on here?


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (Rodriguw)*

Thank you Michael for your nice and right answer.
Right, I could have interpreted the text reply ("father to son" kind of answers I had) wrongly, but in Europe, we do not reply that way and we do not try to sell something with mystere inside (at least if you take the German market as a reference, which is certainly different than France or Italy) like :
-seat memory that doesn't exist
-special added PDC feature (only for 20 persons from this forum ...)which comes standard in fact
-mysterious upgrade program 
-mysterious disappeared base product and price raise for the high end product BUT with a coupon ...
-mysterious place where to install it
-no user manual available
-no address/phone number
All that questions, even if they could have answers, are still not adressed 100% apparently and more than 1 member on this forum do not trust the product and/or this company. So answering them honestly with real answers might help this company to sell more gizmos, have a quick ROI and probably could lower the price quickly to sell even more kits.
That was just my thought as an "European", wich I agree is completely different than an US way of thinking.
Thanks again for your time Michael, a real pleasure.








Bougy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (Rodriguw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rodriguw* »_I really don't understand why there is so much secrecy about disclossing L-T-C's address and phone number?

Hi Wilson:
I cannot speak for this advertiser (I am the forum moderator), but I note that they have their physical address listed on the Terms & Conditions page of thier online store website. It is:
Luxury Car Tuning
Rainbow Blvd.
Las Vegas NV 89107
*Daniel:*
Rainbow Blvd is a pretty long street - it stretches 6 miles north /south across the downtown Las Vegas area - may I trouble you to please provide the forum members with an exact physical address (a street number) for your business?
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm sorry if this has already been discussed, but I haven't followed all the pages in this thread.
Where about does this module plug in? 
I noticed that the l-c-t.com poster said it is plug&play, but where?
Thank You


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (emdeesee)*

It's a secret ...
But maybe the first who received it this week could light us a bit ?


----------



## meggers (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (bougy)*

You always talk about Europe... I am also from europe and i certainly did not interpret it that way and as it seems others didn't either so it must not be that european blood, maybe it's just yours?
Why are you still talking about the seat memory? you didn't get it in the first place and you still don't get it! It doesn't matter whether it is available to you or not as it is offered as a free option (as a factory option) and i am more than happy to take it! 
It makes me feel sad that you pretend to know things and then obviously you don't know them at all! You should do your homework before criticizing a product you don't even own and furthermore you obviously haven't bought yet - you judge a book by its cover - a book where you have never even seen the cover! 
The upgrade program is not mysterious. The product has been introduced to the US and the forum about 3 weeks ago? What do you expect? There was no upgrade program as far as i understand and what the sales manager told us is that there will be one available to us! The first modules are just being delivered (i got mine yesterday) and you are talking about upgrades and updates for a product you don't even have...heck you don't even have the car!
You also comment on the price of the product....well, if you don't like it, don't buy it! but please stop wining around here! 
There is no such thing as a mysterious place for installation. the installation takes place in the trunk. having the module in front of me and the manual i can tell you that installation seems to be pretty straightforward. there is no mystery to it at all and if you buy the product you get a nice full colour manual! 
Please stop picking up others posts after you realized that yours having no substance at all. this is really annoying. i have an address and contact details and i never had a single problem contacting their support or Daniel directly for that matter. all my IM's and emails got answered very nicely and friendly! I am sure that if I encounter any problems this weekend when I install, I will get a prompt response.
I am sure we all understand you don't trust the product and frankly i think most of us couldn't care less if you didn't buy it, fine. STOP saying negative things about a product you don't own and you obviously never have been really interested in in the first place. 
Sorry but this had to be said now. i was quiet for a long time and followed this crap. but enough is enough. This thread was about a new product offered to forum members and a coupon available. And now after reading the comments i am getting the impression that some people really didn't understand that at all. If you don't like it. fine, that's your decision. Get on with your life... 
i for my part will get my module installed on saturday and members can read more about my experience with it in the follwoing days and maybe weeks (if there is so much to write about it after all!) and if you do decide to purchase a module, i am sure we are all interested in hearing about your epxerience too!!


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

meggers,
Thanks for the insight as to where this is installed.
After you gets yours installed could you give a write up on the install and maybe some photos?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (emdeesee)*

Ah, now we know why the location is top secret, eating into our already limited trunk / boot space, especially for those of us with 3.2.








Before anyone flames me, I have both a 3.2 and Roof module on order and have no intention of cancelling either...


----------



## l-c-t.com (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Ah, now we know why the location is top secret, eating into our already limited trunk / boot space, especially for those of us with 3.2.








Before anyone flames me, I have both a 3.2 and Roof module on order and have no intention of cancelling either...

and i thought it never was a secret at all.... hmmmm
and don't worry...the installation will not limit your already limited trunk space


----------



## Rodriguw (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (meggers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meggers* »_...There is no such thing as a mysterious place for installation. the installation takes place in the trunk. having the module in front of me and the manual i can tell you that installation seems to be pretty straightforward. there is no mystery to it at all and if you buy the product you get a nice full colour manual! 

You can say all you want, but some people need to see manuals, addresses and phone numbers, before we place an order through some website. In other words, I want to purchase the product, but I am going to have to wait until I see more information.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (meggers)*

OK, Meggers, Bougy - both of you go sit in opposite corners, right now, without dessert, and on top of that, if I see any more fighting in this thread, I'll take away the power cord for your computers!!!






















Seriously - we all come to the forum to relax, not to repeat all the stress and crap that I am sure we get enough of at the day job.
Thank you for your comprehension... I'm sure you both get the hint.
Michael


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

I've noticed in previous posts Bougy has been very polite, as has Daniel. I'm sure that Daniel meant 'play' in a cheerful way (play as opposed to record) and didn't intend to patronise. Maybe when he didn't explain, Bougy took it to heart. Ok Guys? Play on..


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

ok, ok, ok.
I'm interested in buying the gizmo, but as an IT man 1 is 1 and 0 is 0, and precision is not a "nice to have" feature but a "must have". 
What I just wanted to point out is the marketing approach looks weird to me (price up, then coupon and base gizmo not available anymore) and I didn't start pretending things, but Daniel started to say that the memory seat will be available (a video link "memory seat" is on his site, but no video available) and that they are available elsewhere in the world (but he never saw them ...) so excuse me but the role is inverted here ...
For the PDC function, they didn't add it, all the EOS here have PDC and the security space check is standard ... with PDC.
Of course a brand new product like this cannot have an upgrade program the day after launch day 1 but 
1) I'm oversea, so it's important to know how to handle if problem/add on
2) Daniel is asking what new features we want, so I guess the members who will already have the module at the time the features will be available will be interested in having them, so the way to update should be known (bios flashing with a PC and a serial null modem cable ?)
So you see, nothing dramatic but if Daniel's propositions and answers were more precise from the beginning we (or just me ... but I doubt) would be more confident in buying this mod that, I'm sure, most of us want to have, including me.
greetz


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (meggers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meggers* »_I received my module today! I won't have time until the weekend to install it but once I have it working I will post more details.


Mark:
How did your installation go?
Michael


----------



## expound (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: World's first EOS roofmodule - exlusive for VWvortex members only! (PanEuropean)*

I've also ordered the roof module (pro), and expect to get it any day. I am really interested to know how easy it is to install, and if I'll even be able to manage it myself. I'm located in Vancouver, BC - and happy to demo/discuss the module on my car when I get it installed - or of course willing to accept volunteers who might be interested in helping me getting it installed. Expound.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (l-c-t.com)*

So, has anyone other than Meggers (in Münich) received their module yet? I am very curious to hear from any forum member who has installed it.
Michael


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_So, has anyone other than Meggers (in Münich) received their module yet? I am very curious to hear from any forum member who has installed it.
Michael

I just received an email saying that they just shipped the module. I will keep you posted.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (darien)*

I got confirmation that mine was shipped on 12/2/06; incidentially, here is the full address:
Tuning Concept LLC
Luxury Car Tuning
848 N. Rainbow Blvd. #1929
Las Vegas
NV 89107
United States


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (flheat)*

Forum member Mark Eggers from Munich, Germany reports that he has installed this roof module - for further information, see this post: Installed the EOS roof module from LCT.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

The original poster of this discussion, Daniel Panetz of Luxury Car Tuning, has asked me to lock up this discussion because he is no longer offering a discount price to forum members for the roof control module (in other words, the 'coupons' that he referred to on page 1 of his post).
So, if you would like to continue the discussion about this roof module, please do it here: Installed the EOS roof module from LCT. I have posted a link at that thread which points back at this one, so this discussion will not be lost if/when it falls into the archive.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Daniel from LCT has started a new thread concerning purchase of this roof module. The new thread can be found here: EOS ROOFMODULE FORUM DISCOUNT


----------

